# need suggestions on airgun!



## pelletbeast (Oct 3, 2013)

I need help on getting a airgun for dove hunting/rabbits,squirrels,any suggestions? i have $50 right now.and any fps i need?


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

You're going to need more than $50 bud. Go to pyramydair they are having a holiday sale right now . You'll find something good. Get a .22 with over 800fps should be hard. Good luck


----------

